# The cure-all (absolute remedy).



## wencuts

Hello!
How would you say in Latin:

The cure-all (absolute remedy).
< ---- >
< ---- >

 Thanks for your help!!


----------



## djmc

Panacea or panaces - herb to which attributed power of curing all diseases. Used by several classical authors including Pliny the elder. Panacea is also used in English to mean the same thing.


----------



## wencuts

THanks!!!!!

Just one more question: what's the diffrence between panacea and panaces?


----------



## djmc

They just seem to be alternate words for the same thing.


----------



## wencuts

Great Thanks!!


----------



## xtrasystole

djmc said:


> Panacea is also used in English to mean the same thing


En français : _'(une) panacée'_.


----------



## wencuts

Thanks for your help!!


----------

